# Moving to Berlin, need a favor



## lechef

Hi guys. 

So I've been backpacking and living w hand luggage only for a while. I'm going to Berlin in 3 weeks to live but not going by home, so can't get my whole collection down from Norway(or I could, but it would be rather expensive after traveling, at least w some stones also, and would love to meet my new countrymen). So just wanted to know if there is someone in the area that could borrow me a knife or two for a month or so until I get settled. When I've opened the restaurant I'm working on I'd owe you some meals! 

Can also mention that I'm hitchhiking from Salzburg so might pass by where you live! 
Thanks for the attention 

Halfdan


----------

